# how to embed a youtube video in my post??



## harrymontana (Dec 26, 2012)

hello, 
how to embed a youtube video in my post??
the 'link' option does not work..


----------



## Larrylii (May 28, 2012)

With an iPhone, hit the advanced button and click the post a link. Then paste the link to the video you want to show.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Not the first time this has been asked.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/posting-videos-43004/


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 26, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Not the first time this has been asked.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/posting-videos-43004/


 
correct, I am following the recommendations on this link without the spaces and without the http:// and nothing happens??

my link is http://youtu.be/9oXVcIrqBc0

youtu.be/9oXVcIrqBc0

www.youtu.be/9oXVcIrqBc0


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

harrymontana said:


> correct, I am following the recommendations on this link without the spaces and without the http:// and nothing happens??
> 
> my link is http://youtu.be/9oXVcIrqBc0


The above link works for me like any other URL. It takes me to YouTube and the video plays.

I am not sure why the embedded view does not show. I have not been successful myself, except with URL links.


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 26, 2012)

okay


----------

